# Deli meats... More specifically shaved ham



## KeriElla (Sep 8, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm new to the IBS world and new to this community. I'm on week 3 of diet changed and trying to follow the low FODMAP diet as much as possible. I'm still learning and I don't get it right a lot of the time and I wind up suffering.

One thing I've seen very little info about is Deli meats (such as shaved ham). Safe or not? What are your experiences? Does shaved ham count as a processed meat?

Appreciate your help and any tips or comments you might have. Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Even with less processed meat like ham or turkey, I would still ask if they have the ingredient list as some meats are cured with sugars that you may not want.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have been getting fresh sliced ham since being LOW fodamp since June...and it has never given me any trouble.


----------



## KailuaBeach (Feb 14, 2012)

I have problems with processed meats but not SPAM.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I have issues with processed deli meat but not turkey, ham, etc. It has to be completely plain though, no added ingredients.


----------

